# Ipad Mini or Samsung 7



## Whoad_way_down (Sep 1, 2010)

I want my ipad mini or samsung 7 mounted in my dash of my 335i. Anyone done it?


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

Where in the dash would you want it mounted? there's probably someone out there who's completely modified the oem dashboard in order to fit a small tablet computer in there, but overall, it's not very popular at all due to the integrated nature of all the audio and AC etc controls in the iDrive.

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## threeOh (Apr 24, 2003)

Updated:

I have not done it yet as my 328 has yet to be delivered. I'll be going with a mini as we happen to have one. Dual Bluetooth GPS antenna. Will be used for nav only in my install. My thoughts are buy a RAM holder and mount it to the existing display with a simple slip on, tight fitting, "glove". UPDATE: Sent the RAM back, too big. It's not permanent as I usually use my phone for nav and the mini is just for long trips with voice directions coming from the internal speakers. 

Other approaches which may work for you are a cd tray mount either facing up or down. There's a Korean one sold on eBay that I felt had the best approach, forget the name. Or a ProClip, which I did not like as one does not want to take it on and off often. 

UPDATE: Tried the USB out from the Camera Connection Kit. On the 3 iPads we have, we get digital music out. For the mini, works with the lightning/31 pin adapter. Do not know how well the controls will interface with the BMW. The BMW dac will likely trounce the iPad's so, if I decide to do music, this is the way I will go and use the mini for control.


----------

